# Mount FreeBSD (UFS) filesystem under WSL2 (Debian)



## DrEuclidean (Dec 26, 2022)

I'm attempting to share a home partition between my WSL2 (Debian) and FreeBSD (dual-boot).

wsl cannot mount the partition containing the home filesystem since it is on the same disk as the C: drive.



> wsl --mount \\.\PHYSICALDRIVE0 --partition 8 -t ufs
> Error code: Wsl/Service/AttachDisk/0x80070020



Same output for `ufs2'
The partition number is correct

EDIT:
This is salient: https://github.com/microsoft/WSL/issues/8954
I think this means I just have to wait, but if there's any work-around someone can cook-up that would be a blessing


----------

